# Gator's story



## Saphire

Hi Everyone,

With so many people pulling for Gator and a bright future, I am starting a new thread just to post his pics/videos and any updates.

Gator is continues to do well. Happy and healthy.....his owner has done well to get him to 9 years old and great condition.










Weeeee...loves the car.


















Loves the pool and hose.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

he looks great and very happy


----------



## Quinnsmom

Saphire's dog spa and resort.... Gator is on summer vacation! Thanks for looking after him so well!


----------



## GSDLover2000

He looks so happy. You are a doing a great thing and a great job.  Keep posting the pics!!! :laugh:


----------



## Loneforce

There ya go saphire. You and your kids are great with dogs. Make a doggie resort and retire  Great job with gator!!


----------



## Saphire

Movie time....


----------



## readaboutdogs

Gator is such a beautiful dog! I love his "cape" of hair on his back! He seems like such a trusting old guy, makes me miss my boys so much. Nothing like a sweet old man! I just hope the best for all of you, I know it shattered me when my boys passed.


----------



## shepherdmom

Beautiful boy. Thanks for sharing pictures.


----------



## arycrest

He looks great ... so glad that he's been able to stay with you!!!


----------



## Zeeva

So happy for him!


----------



## gowen

God bless you Saphire. I am truly amazed at your hospitality.


----------



## Sibze

Tomorrow he gets to go see his mom


----------



## GatorBytes

:happyboogie: :teary: eace: ...I CANNOT wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Comin' to get you my baby Gator!!!!!!!!!!



Sibze said:


> Tomorrow he gets to go see his mom


----------



## pyratemom

GatorBytes said:


> :happyboogie: :teary: eace: ...I CANNOT wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Comin' to get you my baby Gator!!!!!!!!!!


I know times are hard but I'm so happy that you will be reunited with Gator today. I know he missed you as much as you missed him. I for one am throwing a happy dance for both of you. Things might not be perfect but you will be together again and that is what counts. I hope the new foster helps out enough that you will be able to get a permanent apartment and get your life back together as I'm sure it seems a lot longer to you than any one on this board how long you have been apart from Gator. PS - Sapphire has been a life saver but people's patience runs out sometimes when their lives are concerned and I know you want Gator back. A kind word to her for all her efforts is in order.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

Very well said, pyratemom. :thumbup: 



pyratemom said:


> I know times are hard but I'm so happy that you will be reunited with Gator today. I know he missed you as much as you missed him. I for one am throwing a happy dance for both of you. Things might not be perfect but you will be together again and that is what counts. I hope the new foster helps out enough that you will be able to get a permanent apartment and get your life back together as I'm sure it seems a lot longer to you than any one on this board how long you have been apart from Gator. PS - Sapphire has been a life saver but people's patience runs out sometimes when their lives are concerned and I know you want Gator back. A kind word to her for all her efforts is in order.


----------



## Saphire

Gator has been reunited with his owner.

Thank-you everyone for your support, it means alot.

Cathy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilie

Thanks so much for keeping us updated, Cathy!!!


----------



## Loneforce

Thank you for taking care of gator Cathy!!


----------



## Piper'sgrl

very cute old man  Love watching him play with the hose haha


----------



## AKIRA3

Hope the love continues all the way around.
Thank you for taking care of Gator.


----------



## pyratemom

I know it must have been a joyous reunion. May hope always remain. Cathy, you are wonderful to have taken care of Gator to help out. I know Gatorbytes does appreciate you making it possible for her to keep her boy even if it's hard for her to communicate right now.


----------



## KatsMuse

Saphire said:


> Gator has been reunited with his owner.
> 
> Thank-you everyone for your support, it means alot.
> 
> Cathy
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


YAY! Many thanks to you, your family and Carm! 
I'm sure GB is glad to have her baby back.

 Kat


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I also want to thank Cathy, her family and carmen for going above and beyond for this dog.


----------



## selzer

Thanks Cathy and Carmen for helping this guy out.


----------



## carmspack

thank you everyone --- mine was only a supportive role . Saphire did the lion's share , she deserves the attention. I sincerely do hope that Gatorbytes and Gator have better days ahead.


----------



## NancyJ

I agree though. A lot of thanks. That was a lot to offer.


----------



## VickyHilton

I, too, want to thank you- Cathy (and adorable family) and Carmen- for helping when the rest of us could not. I feel a happier human knowing that there are those like as you out there, doing when we cannot, helping those who are innocent and deserve care. Thank you both.


----------



## TrickyShepherd

Thank you Cathy and Carmen for taking such great care of that old pup. You guys went way above and beyond what most would even think about doing these days! You are both amazing people (and Cathy... you're family as well!). I know Gator appreciated the warm home and yummy food.


----------



## Mrs.K

Same here thank you for everything you have been doing ♥

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

I havent checked in in a while but just need to add my continued hopes prayers gor Gator and Gatorbytes to find their new home and to say thanks to Saphire and Carmspack. Hang in there Gator boy . Saphire youyr pictures of Gator and the updates were wonderful.


----------



## Saphire

I was not home to see Gator off. My son tells me Gator was very happy to see his owner as she was to see him.

I wish the 2 of them nothing but a happy future together.


----------



## pets4life

anywhere we can read about amazing gators story?


----------



## Mary Beth

Gatorbytes: Wonder to read the happy ending to your terrible ordeal. 
Sapphire: Congrats - you went above and behind in helping both.

Pets4Life: here are the threads

Here is the new thread where Gatorbytes picks him up.
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/stories/317834-road-again.html 

This is where it all started:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...d-temporary-home-my-dog-running-out-time.html

this is the second part:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...on-information-general/315034-gatorbytes.html


----------



## GatorBytes

Carm and/or Saphire

What supplement is in the white container that is not marked? Only a heart and Gators name on it...and the EA - refrigerate?

Also want to ask what feeding regimen you were using as you said his poops were great, so I would like to stay consistent - were you giving the 2oz. of HK veg?...also, the 2 zip bags with ground meat, what poundage is this portioned is it 2 or 3 lbs. My scale is in storage and new TF doesn't have one.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

maybe you should try pm'ing them, not sure if they read all the postings.


----------



## Saphire

The container without label is also Feedsentials....I sprinkled approx 2 Tbsp on thawed block of meat (1lb blocks). I keep the Feedsentials refridgerated. I do not refridgerate the oil.

His feeding regimen was...

1lb block of meat (what Carmen bought for you in the coolers is ground chicken/turkey/beef/egg...might be some organ meat in there too) with both the 3 EA'S and feedsentials in the morning.

1 full chicken frame (No trimming fat off and leave necks.....he needs it) late afternoon or evening each day.

Fresh tripe once a week (1lb piece). 

Occasional beef heart pieces....pancreas pieces... 

I was also giving him the Shemp oil which you would need to purhase from Carmen if you want it continued.

I was not feeding the canned salmon or the veggie flakes you sent as the other supplements replaced that.


----------



## GatorBytes

Saphire said:


> The container without label is also Feedsentials....I sprinkled approx 2 Tbsp on thawed block of meat (1lb blocks). I keep the Feedsentials refridgerated. I do not refridgerate the oil.
> 
> His feeding regimen was...
> 
> 1lb block of meat (what Carmen bought for you in the coolers is ground chicken/turkey/beef/egg...might be some organ meat in there too) with both the 3 EA'S and feedsentials in the morning.
> 
> 1 full chicken frame (No trimming fat off and leave necks.....he needs it) late afternoon or evening each day.
> 
> Fresh tripe once a week (1lb piece).
> 
> Occasional beef heart pieces....pancreas pieces...
> 
> I was also giving him the Shemp oil which you would need to purhase from Carmen if you want it continued.
> 
> I was not feeding the canned salmon or the veggie flakes you sent as the other supplements replaced that.


O.K thanks

How many pounds of meat are in the zip bags so the TF can estimate feed?


----------



## Saphire

Each square block in the bag is 1lb. Each bag has a few blocks in it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mtmarabianz

Saphire said:


> I was not home to see Gator off. My son tells me Gator was very happy to see his owner as she was to see him.
> 
> I wish the 2 of them nothing but a happy future together.


Gator wasn't your dog to see off.

Glad your son relayed a GSD was happy to see their owner, after a short term board, who you said did an Awesome job with said dog.

Again Thank You for your help, glad you didn't have to rehome.
or the nay sayers who said she shouldn't get her dog back, = can't wrap my head around this.


----------



## GatorBytes

Saphire said:


> Each square block in the bag is 1lb. Each bag has a few blocks in it.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


HI, will have to check with TF (temp foster), going on memory when putting away, it seemed the bags had a large rectangle block and 2-3 smaller blocks, so I guessing 2lb in ea. bag...there is also a mystery meat (think is a lb. - not referring to the ground turkey returned that I provided (although not sure what that meat was as I think supplier made mistake, and it seemed to cook itself in the heat while traveling before I could portion into 1lb. bags)


----------



## VickyHilton

I'd like to hear more about the supplements that Carmen supplied. What exactly are they, and would they be beneficial for my pup who is fed Orijen regional red (husband not quite on the raw bandwagon yet)?


----------



## onyx'girl

VickyHilton said:


> I'd like to hear more about the supplements that Carmen supplied. What exactly are they, and would they be beneficial for my pup who is fed Orijen regional red (husband not quite on the raw bandwagon yet)?


FEED-SENTIALS | CARMSPACK.com


----------



## Saphire

Each block in the bag is 1 pound. They are separate blocks just multiple blocks in each bag. If they are stuck together, a tap should break them back into 1 lb blocks again.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ksotto333

mtmarabianz said:


> Gator wasn't your dog to see off.
> 
> Glad your son relayed a GSD was happy to see their owner, after a short term board, who you said did an Awesome job with said dog.
> 
> Again Thank You for your help, glad you didn't have to rehome.
> or the nay sayers who said she shouldn't get her dog back, = can't wrap my head around this.


It was very clear to Saphire that Gator was not her dog to see off. Saphire was the primary caregiver to a dog that was needed some special feeding. It sounds like he did very well under her care and with Carmen's additional help. I would want to be the one to see him off if possible in that case. Any questions such as the ones being posted now could have been answered. This remark just seems snarky to me. I'm still so impressed with Saphire and Carmen for going above and beyond.


----------



## vjt555

Saphire said:


> The container without label is also Feedsentials....I sprinkled approx 2 Tbsp on thawed block of meat (1lb blocks). I keep the Feedsentials refridgerated. I do not refridgerate the oil.
> 
> His feeding regimen was...
> 
> 1lb block of meat (what Carmen bought for you in the coolers is ground chicken/turkey/beef/egg...might be some organ meat in there too) with both the 3 EA'S and feedsentials in the morning.
> 
> 1 full chicken frame (No trimming fat off and leave necks.....he needs it) late afternoon or evening each day.
> 
> Fresh tripe once a week (1lb piece).
> 
> Occasional beef heart pieces....pancreas pieces...
> 
> I was also giving him the Shemp oil which you would need to purhase from Carmen if you want it continued.
> 
> I was not feeding the canned salmon or the veggie flakes you sent as the other supplements replaced that.


Gosh, I think I am sending my pack over to Sapphire for a vacation..:gsdbeggin: Seriously, I need to review my dogs' feeding. I have then on Orjen-switched from Flint a few months back but I probably need to mix with fresh meat..ho..hum...vegetarian here...


----------



## LifeofRiley

@ Saphire (and Carmen), what you did to help Gator (and Gatorbytes) is truly wonderful and heartwarming.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

> Gator wasn't your dog to see off.


defintely snarky and uncalled for. Maybe it's the internet? Some people have to work for a living . 

I agree with ksotto's post above. Hope you (quoter above) never need help with your animals, it takes a special person to foster a dog providing EVERYTHING just out of the goodness of their hearts.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

He looks wonderful! And content.


----------



## Mary Beth

JakodaCD OA said:


> defintely snarky and uncalled for. Maybe it's the internet? Some people have to work for a living .
> 
> I agree with ksotto's post above. Hope you (quoter above) never need help with your animals, it takes a special person to foster a dog providing EVERYTHING just out of the goodness of their hearts.


I totally agree. And also it takes a special person, like Saphire not only to do all that but to go the extra mile by starting a thread to relate the dog's progress so all can be reassured. And I may have missed something here and I apologize if so, but I did not see a post from the dog's owner expressing her thanks and appreciation for the loving care given to her dog.


----------



## Lilie

Maybe it's just me, but since Saphire started this thread, I'd like it to remain a reflection of what two GSD lovers will do for a stranger's GSD. A demonstration of nothing more than pure dedication to the breed we all love. 

Let's not muck it up with a bunch of pooh-pooh on who is right or wrong, or who should have done what and who didn't. 

I for one, hope I have what it takes to step up to the plate when and if I am ever needed. I will say, based on what Saphire and Carmen did, I hope I do!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

I havent been able to be on much the last week or so. I did post on GB thread and I justwanted to echo Lillie's statement. I think its a testament to both the breed and the willingness to help period. I will try to end this on a positive note. However when I've known other people's dogs or worked with dogs in a dog program managing inmate handlers I always felt I had to see them off. Drove to see my aunts big lab before he was put to sleep. Not my dog but I felt I needed to say goodbye. Gator sounds like a a very charming boy who could steal anyone's heart.


----------



## GSDolch

mtmarabianz said:


> Gator wasn't your dog to see off.



What is the point of this comment?


Just because it wasn't *her* dog, doesn't mean she may have missed being there to see him off. My nephew and niece aren't my children, but if I had been taking care of them for a few weeks, I would want to see them off to go back home.

She had the dog and took care of the dog, you don't think that she may have not at least grown to _like_ the dog. When you like someone, or grow close to someone, wanting to see them off has NOTHING to do with possession. A dog doesn't have to be "yours" to want to see the dog off and happily reunited with its owner.




I am glad that it all worked out in the end and I wish Gator/Bytes all the luck in the world, and Sapphire has a very big heart, thank you for being that way.


----------



## carmspack

Too much "hallmark" moments .

"a reflection of what two GSD lovers will do for a stranger's GSD"

The response was made to a human being, woman, "sister" crying out for help . Caring for the dog was a means which allowed Saphire, myself , to reach out and help the person.
Taking the dog in and providing safe , good care , should have allowed Gatorbytes to worry about one thing. Get housing . 

Neither one of us identified the dog as special needs . Within one day he was eating the same food as Gus . The benefits were seen in the stools, the energy and top-up of the condition , good, which he was already in . Just that bit extra.

If the extension of help were restricted to doggy-care there would not have been so many emails and phone calls and appointments set up to find an apartment . 

At the end , past the agreed upon time there were many opportunities to pick the dog up. 
He was handed over by a family member , while Saphire was at work - a position of high responsibility.

We helped the dog . True. I don't know if , as she, I , intended and hoped , we helped , the person crying out for help.

oh and by the way -- the last time I met with Saphire , we did discuss this very thing. Prior to posting this I did ask for Saphire's permission to give this information. Saphire had great empathy for the lady's situation .


----------



## Zookeep

Thank you Carmen and Saphire. You both went above and beyond to help a stranger in need. How anyone on these forums could not recognize you kindness and generosity is beyond me. I guess the saying is true that "no good deed goes unpunished".


----------



## LaRen616

Thank you Saphire and Carmen for taking care of a stranger's dog, not many people would do that. You both are wonderful.


----------



## mtmarabianz

Oh, by the way JAX, I give my pup, 5 yr, GSD, 1000 mil Fish oil for each 10#

9 caps a day, for inflamation, 

Raw fed, vit E with above

& She 90# Workin Girl
grew bigger than most


----------



## lhczth

*Enough of the back and forth bickering and personal attacks. I just did a major delete/editing of this thread and if any of us have to do this again warnings will be issued and the thread will be locked. If you have a problem with any of this than take it private or just keep it to yourself (often the better option). *

*ADMIN Lisa*


----------

